# [SOLVED] installed new memory - blue screens



## jakewatt89 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello,

I just upgraded my memory, from corsair 2x2GB 1600MHz to Kingston HyperX (2x4GB)x2 (16GB total) 1600MHz DDR3 Non-ECC CL9 240-pin DIMM going into an MSI 770-C45 motherboard, and am getting a ton of blue screens.

I have tryed to note all the errors but they dump quite fast, the one i have noted is 0x0000000003b. I also did memtest and recieved 77 errors, not knowing how to display these here i also noted one. 

Test 5, pass 0 failing address 0033fd064f8 - 13309.0 MB good 00000080 bad 000000c0 err bits 00000040 count 69

Upon opening the case they where quite hot. Anyone haev any ideas.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: installed new memory - blue screens*

Did you run MemTest on one stick at a time?
Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly results in problems. Filling all the RAM slots can cause Voltage issues and might explain the hot sticks.
Try using only the 2x4GB sticks and see how it goes if you actually have a need for 8GB. 8GB will be more than plenty.
Memory Standard for your Mobo is DDR3 800/1066/1333/1600(OC).


----------



## jakewatt89 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: installed new memory - blue screens*

The sticks are not mismatched sorry if I didnt make this clear there is 4x4GB kingston. 

I never did memtest on single sticks, not sure how to do this. But the errors came over 0-16GB on the failing address, im not sure but i guess this means a problem over all 4 sticks. 

I guess I can use 2 of the 4, but it would be nice to use them all. I have a new 650w PSU, so id hate if voltage issues were the cause. 

on the memory standard for the mobo what does the oc beside the 1600MHz mean? Also does the code of the blue screen error mean anything that could pin point the problem?

Thanks for a reply!


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

*Re: installed new memory - blue screens*

You do a memtest on a single stick by removing all the other sticks and running the test. Then repeat for each stick. 
Rgrds-Ross


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: installed new memory - blue screens*

MemTest needs to be run one one stick at a time to yield accurate results. 
You simply remove all but the one stick closest to the CPU and run memTest. It is also important to let it make several passes on each stick. When finished, repeat the process with the other sticks using the same slot.
There are no games and few apps that can utilize over 3GB of RAM so 2x4 should be more than sufficient. 
The OC by the number(s) means the RAM will require OC'ing on that particular Mobo to reach that speed.


----------



## jakewatt89 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: installed new memory - blue screens*

I set voltage of the ram to 1.5v, I think this has solved the issue thanks for your help!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: installed new memory - blue screens*

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

